# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Spiraal eruit..en nu?

## Fem

Hallo,

Ik heb gisteravond mn spiraaltje eruit laten halen, omdat ik niet meer kon lopen van de pijn. Hij was uitgezakt. Ik wil geen nieuwe meer, omdat ik me er al niet prettig bij voelde en weer terug wilde op de pil.
Nu is mijn vraag: ik zit op de 7e dag van mn cyclus, moet ik echt wachten tot de 1ste dag van de volgende, of kan ik nu al starten.
Voorlopig wil ik even geen kindjes meer, vind 3 voor nu even genoeg, bescherming gewenst dus. Helaas krijgen wij het niet voor elkaar de condooms heel te houden, wat nu???

groetjes
Femke

----------

